# "make install" failure w/ Gentoo-Sources 2.6.11-r6

## Bob P

Has anyone else had problems with the "make install" command failing to properly install the kernel files?  I've noticed this problem intermittently occurring with Gentoo-Sources 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 following my upgrade from 2.6.11-r4.

I've had this problem occur twice in the past two days.  At first I thought it was a fluke, but when I had some of the Stage 1/3 Install Guide users and one of the Jackass! testers contact me about problems with kernel installations, this confirmed that I was not imagining things, and that  the problem was not cropping up because of operator error.

Here are two situations in which I've noticed the problem:

1)  When performing a new system install using a Stage 3 tarball, I have encountered problems where the kernel does not correctly install itself.  More specfically, I can successfully configure the kernel using the "make menuconfig" command.  Then I issued the following command to compile and install the kernel:

```
# make && make modules modules_install install
```

the kernel compiled properly, but the "make install" portion of the command failed to properly install the kernel.  just in case you were wondering... YES, i did not make a stupid mistake such as failing to mount the /boot partition.  issuing the "make install" command a second time resulted in proper kernel installation, even though the script did not appear to be parsed properly the first time.

2)  on another system, i decided to upgrade from gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r4 to 2.6.11-r6.  In doing so, I copied the .config files to the new kernel directory and changed the symlinks.  I verified the configuration settings using "make menuconfig", and exited, saving my changes.  Then I built the kernel using the following command:

```
# make && make modules modules_install install
```

the kernel compiled properly, but it failed on the first attempt to install itself in /boot.  needless to say, subsequent attempts at booting into the new kernel failed, because the script had failed to install the new kernel on the boot volume.

reissuing the exact same kernel building command a second time resulted in proper installation of the kernel.  it appears that the install portion of the script is intermittently failing to actually perform the install of the newly built kernel onto the /boot volume.

So I'm wondering if anyone else has noticed this problem.  The bug wranglers seem to be of the impression that I have to be incompetent.  

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=90871

I am even receiving responses that suggest that "make install" may be officially unsupported in Gentoo.

----------

## anxt

wow i always just cp ./arci/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz

what does alone do?  i tried make bzlilo years ago.

----------

## Bob P

"make install" installs your kernel, your config files, and your system map onto your mounted boot partition, while making backup copies of the old files that are being replaced so that they are not overwritten.  you really don't need to do all of this by hand if you don't want to.

----------

## obsidianblackhawk

I have run into the same problem last night on a fresh install,  upon bootup i received an error stating that the kernel image could not be found.  I will shortly be trying to re-issue the commands to install the kernel.

----------

## BertsInn

Just finished Jackass install and the issue of all the "make"'s did not rear it's ugly head.  Followed the guide doing the        # make && make modules && make modules_install && make install 

No problems. Everything went where it was supposed to.  :Laughing: 

----------

